# Spendensammler an Haustür (Johanniter) seriös?



## raundsi (16 Mai 2014)

Sie standen soeben vor der Tür.. ist das bei diesen Hilfsorganisationen normal, dass ehrenamtliche Mitarbeiter Geld einsammeln oder sind hier in Wirklichkeit unseriöse Drückerkolonnen unterwegs?


----------



## Hippo (16 Mai 2014)

Öhm ....
der Laden hier heißt computerbetrug.de ....

Privatmeinung?
Das sind auf Provisionsbasis arbeitende Kolonnen (zumindest meistens)


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Mai 2014)

raundsi schrieb:


> Sie standen soeben vor der Tür.. ist das bei diesen Hilfsorganisationen normal, dass ehrenamtliche Mitarbeiter Geld einsammeln oder sind hier in Wirklichkeit unseriöse Drückerkolonnen unterwegs?


Kenn ich! Standen auch bei mir: Drücker mit Johanniter- und Rot-Kreuz-Uniformen! Sie versuchen, einem ein schlechtes Gewissen einzureden, wenn man keine Beitrittserklärung verbunden mit einem Mandat für eine Einzugsermächtigung unterschreibt. Denn mit einer einmaligen Spende ist es nicht getan!


----------



## jupp11 (17 Mai 2014)

Aus der Selbstdarstellung:

http://www.johanniter.de/spenden-st...ragen-zu-spenden-und-foerdermitgliedschaften/


> *Warum setzt die JUH professionelle Werber zur Gewinnung von Fördermitgliedern ein? *
> Die Ansprache von potenziellen Fördermitgliedern an der Haustür ist eine schwierige Aufgabe, die viel Erfahrung benötigt, zeitaufwendig ist und ebenso physisch wie psychisch belastend sein kann. Es hat sich gezeigt, dass diese Arbeit nicht durch ehrenamtliche Helfer geleistet werden kann. Die JUH setzt daher erfahrene Werber ein. Qualitätsvorgaben und Leitlinien stellen sicher, dass die Menschen angemessen und höflich angesprochen werden.
> 
> *Erhalten die Werber Erfolgsprämien?*
> Die Werber werden für ihre Tätigkeit bezahlt. In der Regel enthält die Vergütung auch erfolgsabhängige Bestandteile. Wir sind uns bewusst, dass dieses Vorgehen kritisch gesehen werden kann, da so die Einnahmen für unsere eigentlichen Aufgaben geschmälert werden. Andererseits ist eine seriöse Mitgliederwerbung nur möglich, wenn wir die Werber entlohnen. Bei einer rein pauschalen Vergütung müssten wir  einen Werber auch dann bezahlen,  wenn dieser keine oder nur sehr wenige Fördermitglieder gewinnen konnte. Wir bemühen uns, in dieser schwierigen  Situation einen verantwortungsbewussten  Weg zu gehen, indem wir offen über unser Vorgehen informieren.


und was der SWR dazu berichtete:
http://www.swr.de/report/drueckerkolonne/-/id=233454/did=8940910/nid=233454/hbshyf/index.html


> * Drückerkolonnen auf Mitgliederfang  *
> *Die fragwürdigen Methoden der Johanniter*
> 
> REPORT MAINZ,  13.12.2011
> ...


----------



## H. Pilch (17 Mai 2014)

Hallo!

Für mehr Information empfehle ich: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?26860-Johanniter
Die Patienakte bein Antispam ist im Moment 6 Seiten lang.


H. Pilch


----------



## kevino (17 Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen
Habe grad Aktion gegen Drückerkolonnen gestartet: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stop-Profit-mit-Non-Profit/811841682175369
Wäre froh um Unterstützung.
Lieber Gruss
Kevino


----------



## hui Wäller (18 Mai 2014)

@kevino

Hier verbreitest du also auch deinen Spam


----------



## raundsi (18 Mai 2014)

Wieso Spam, passt doch zu dem Thema, das gar nicht in dieses Board hier passt?


----------



## hui Wäller (18 Mai 2014)

raundsi schrieb:


> Wieso Spam, passt doch zu dem Thema, das gar nicht in dieses Board hier passt?



Bei Antispam e.V. hat er dasselbe abgeworfen. Exakt derselbe Wortlaut.


----------



## klausp (18 Mai 2014)

Auch wenn man es als Forenspam bezeichnen könnte, habe ich ein gewisses Verständnis für eine derartige Aktion.
Wie soll man eine öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit für ein Thema erreichen, wenn man es nicht veröffentlichen kann. 

Ich war lange Zeit Fördermitglied bei den Johannitern, so lange, bis man mich aufgefordert hat, die Johnniter in 
meinem Testament zu bedenken. Dies passierte über die Zwischenschaltung einer Werbeagentur. 
Abgesehen davon, dass es bei mir nichts zu vererben gibt, war ich empört über diese Geschmacklosigkeit. 

Auf so etwas kommen nur professionelle Spendeneintreiber, das sollte man anprangern dürfen.


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Mai 2014)

Ich mach das immer so: Interesse heucheln und dann frage ich die nach erster Hilfe ab und wenn das alles nichts nützt bitte ich Sie einen Kornährenverband anzulegen.
Spaß beiseite. Ich frage immer direkt, ob aktiv und falls ja wo. Wenn ich dann noch Zweifel habe, schicke ich sie mit der Bemerkung, dass sie sonst ..... siehe Eingang.

Funktioniert ebenso wie bei Zeugen Jehovas: Da drücke ich mein Erstauen aus, dass sie jetzt noch klingeln. Den Weltuntergang hätten sie doch bereits für 1975 angekündigt. Wie dies denn ginge, jetzt noch klingeln, wo doch ....
Da sind die immer pikiert und versuchen Ausreden zu finden, aber wenn ich ihnen dann erkläre, dass ich das von ZJ gehört hätte und zwar mit eigen Ohren, was stimmt (hatte da schlechten Umgang), dann ist sofort Schluß.


----------



## Heiko (19 Mai 2014)

raundsi schrieb:


> Sie standen soeben vor der Tür.. ist das bei diesen Hilfsorganisationen normal, dass ehrenamtliche Mitarbeiter Geld einsammeln oder sind hier in Wirklichkeit unseriöse Drückerkolonnen unterwegs?


Das gibts öfter, tatsächlich. Die sollten aber Mitarbeiterausweise haben. Johanniter haben in der Regel Scheckkartenausweise mit Lichtbild.


----------

